# Webroot or McAfee?



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking to get the opinions of all you guys out there. I currently have a laptop and a desktop PC. On both systems I run Webroot Spysweeper and McAfee Internet Security. Soon both will be expiring and I gotta renew them. I got an email from webroot about their Internet Security Essentials 2010 software, and from what I read about it, sounds like it covers just about everything. 

I guess what I would like to know is, Should I continue the way I have been doing, with both programs, or using just the webroot internet security essentials good enough??? Or just the McAfee internet Security???


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I wouldn't use either. I would use a mixed secuirty protection using all free applications.

Spybot
Comdo Firewall
Avira or Avast.

All free, all set.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Zealex said:


> I wouldn't use either. I would use a mixed secuirty protection using all free applications.
> 
> Spybot
> Comdo Firewall
> ...



I've been using this setup for about 4 years now, and to date have never gotten any kind of infections on either system.

Maybe I'm wrong but I feel that using those free apps wont protect my system too good. Maybe thats just me. Plus, I buy them on ebay so I never pay retail price.

Can you at least comment on whether the way I'm going about it is a good measure of protection for my computers?

Thanks...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I never heard of webroot. Mcafee is ok, I found it to have MANY false positives.

Free doesn't necassirly mean they are weaker. Only thing I found is that they have no customer service(I never used their customer service anyway...there is always TSF =D). No Secuirty setup is perfect, so everything has a flaw. If you want to pay for something then I'd get nod32 or kasperky. Personally I'd go for a mixed setup.

Edit:Ebay sounds like it has great deals, but ebay is always risky. I mean there is a lot of stuff going through ebay illegaly without getting being discovered for a while. For example, many fake pokemon games sell everyday. There is fake titles, that sell on really bad ROM cartridges that damage the gameboy. So always becareful off ebay...


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi 

See here for suggestions and security tips

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------

